# Jobseekers Benefit to Jobseekers allowance



## gailey (23 Jun 2009)

I have googled this I have rang the citizens advice bureau and they could not help, I was wondering could anyone here help. Does anyone know how I can work out how much jobseekers allowance I would get. My benefit runs out soon. My wife is earning 504 a week after prsi and we have 3 children, one going to college. We have a high mortgage on our home. We dont have any savings and we dont own a second home. I dont know what I will do when my money falls away. It buys the food every friday and petrol. We are then left with about 10 euro for the week. We have disconnected sky, got rid of all mobiles, reduced loans with arrangements with bank, switched to bord gas with our electricity bills and we are still stretched. Does anyone know if I will be entitled to jobseekers allowance and how much ???? Also would we be entitled to back to school allowance for the kids??


----------



## suemoo1 (24 Jun 2009)

gailey, have a look at the social welfare site, its full of info, there is a weekly earning limited etc on the back to school allowance, i applied for it yesterday as we are in much the same position as yourselves, some weeks we are over by 10 euro and others under so dont know if we will get it, but no harm in trying, but if you have a look there you should find out more information, you can also call into your local social welfare office and they will fill you in once you bring all your details with you.


----------



## zippidydo (24 Jun 2009)

I take home 519euro a week and my wife gets 84euro of JA. We have one child. Do a search on JA calculator and its on one of the sites, citizens info or some of them. If ya cant find it let me know, I have it printed off somewhere! Calculation only uses figures as follows: self allowance, increase for dep adult, increase for dep child and calculates a means amount to deduct based on spouse earnings. Mortgage is not taken into consideration. You might be able to claim mortgage interest supplement/help from CWO although I think I looked into it and we were entitled to nothing. Make sure to give spouse tax credits to save on tax if not already done!
Let me know if any other queries I can help with.  Good luck.


----------



## gailey (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have looked on social welfare site and citizens advice but I couldnt work out the formula for jobs allowance. I was talking to someone today who recommended applying for fis. For 3 kids they pay 60% of the diff from 670 I think. Anyway I worked it out and I may be entitled to 90 a week so its better than nothing. I dont think I can get mortgage int relief because my wife is working.  I will be over limits for back to school allowance but I was told if I bring it in personally to social welfare officer and plea with them I may have a chance. Worth a try anyway. Its a time to swallow my pride and get on with it.


----------



## zippidydo (25 Jun 2009)

Looks like you would get 135euro JA with 3 kids.  Your total household income would be 639euro so thats a 31euro difference with the FIS income guides.  Does that mean you would get just 60% of 31euro from FIS. Would bring your total income to 154euro plus your spouses 504euro.

Why don't you look into a FAS CE Scheme job, 306euro a week (with child dependant rates inc) for 19.5 hours a week and the training courses you get to do for nothing is great for the CV!! Think they only available to people on social welfare for over a year, you should fit the bill if you've been on JB for the past year! Good luck! Even further education courses pay same rates if you jobless for over a year, go to your local FAS office and check it out if you think you might be interested.


----------

